# 21 weeks, but measuring 27 weeks - help!



## Dewey (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi

I've just seen the midwife today and she said my uterus should be level with my belly button, but it actually starts just under my boobs.  She didn't measure me, just felt all around and said I was big for the number of weeks. She is referring me for a scan for further investigation.

I'm 5ft 2 and (was) a size 8. I had a scan at 18+5 and all was fine, although she did comment that he was a big baby. Urine sample checked out fine.

I'm really worried, could it be something serious that might harm my baby?

Thanks x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

They will measure you more accurately on the scan, it may be that your abdomen is quite short. I'm 5ft1ins, and looked enormous by 20 weeks, as there wasnt much space! If the scan shows that your baby is measuring more than a couple of weeks above your gestation, they may test you for gestational diabetes, which can cause accelerated growth. However, let's see what happens at the scan, as it's more than likely going to be ok,

Let me know what happens,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Dewey (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks Emilycaitlin,

That has eased my mind a lot. 

Hope the scan date doesn't take too long to come through!

Will let you know how it goes

x x


----------



## Dewey (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi,

I have been diagnosed with polyhydramnios. They have taken some bloods and booked me in to see a consultant and have a glucose test.

On a positive, the baby seemed fine and she pointed out the bladder, stomach and kidneys and said they looked normal.

Will just have to wait and see I guess.

x x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

That's reassuring Dewey. They will want to rule out some caused of polyhydramnios and If they all clear then they'll just keep an eye on you. 

Kaz xxx


----------

